# Angeln de bijland Holland



## Kwiatkowski (14. März 2016)

Hallo
ich habe folgendes Problem. Fahre mit paar Kollegen im April das erste mal nach Holland. Haben da ein Hausapotheke gemietet und wollten ein wenig Fischen. In verschiedenen Foren kann man lesen das man per Mail für de bijland Scheine beantragen kann. Leider kommt diese Mail welche dort angegeben ist immer wieder zurück. Ist denn von euch schon einer dort gewesen und kann mir Tipps geben wie ich am besten an Scheine ran kommen kann.


----------



## jkc (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln de bijland Holland*

Hi, das hier hast Du probiert und Dich vorher bisschen mit dem Thema "Komen" auseinander gesetzt?
http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein/anmeldeformular.php?lang=DE

Grüße JK


----------



## Kwiatkowski (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln de bijland Holland*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das hier hast Du probiert und Dich vorher bisschen mit dem Thema "Komen" auseinander gesetzt?
> http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein/anmeldeformular.php?lang=DE
> 
> Grüße JK



De Koman ist nicht für den See zuständig das habe ich schon rausgefunden


----------



## Kwiatkowski (14. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln de bijland Holland*

De Koman ist wohl nicht für den See das müsste Achterhook liemers sein soviel ich weiss


----------

